# Is buying a timeshare 'ever' a good idea?



## booklvr (May 13, 2013)

Is buying a timeshare, resale or otherwise, ever a good idea?  I'm not being sarcastic with this question but just really interested in your responses. 

We are on the cusp of making a decision and your input to my previous questions on this forum have been very helpful.


----------



## chriskre (May 13, 2013)

No, unless you want to vacation in comfortable accomodations at Motel 6 prices. 

Do you think we'd be here every day if we didn't think it was a good idea?


----------



## DeniseM (May 13, 2013)

Yes - but, it really depends on 1) your goals, and 2)  the timeshare.

You are considering buying in Orlando where prices are very low, and there is more supply than demand - renting may make more sense there.

All the options can be overwhelming - it's just too soon for you to make a decision - please don't rush into something you may regret later - you aren't ready yet.


----------



## booklvr (May 13, 2013)

chriskre said:


> Do you think we'd be here every day if we didn't think it was a good idea?



Yes, actually. I think the forum is a good community resource but that doesn't mean everyone would recommend buying a timeshare.  If you had to do it over again, would you still buy?  Do you recommend for others to buy?


----------



## DeniseM (May 13, 2013)

People who come to TUG because they are unhappy about timesharing don't hang around long:

1)  They don't really want to learn how to use their timeshare.
2)  They want to blame someone else for their decision to purchase a TS.
3)  They want someone to bail them out.

The people who stick around stay because they find timesharing worthwhile, and want to learn more about optimizing their ownership.


----------



## PassionForTravel (May 13, 2013)

Yup and we did. 

My GF bought WOrldmark from the developer 10 years ago. Over the years we've gotten better at using it and have learned to hate hotels.  This year we realized it could help us to realize our dream so we've significantly increased our WM ownership resale, added HGVC and are in the process of buying Marriott and Starwood. 

The places we are going over the next 18 months at the prices we are going is amazing. But it's taken a lot of work to learn each of the systems and what would make the most sense to buy.


Ian


----------



## LisaRex (May 13, 2013)

If you're talking purely in terms of dollars and cents, then it USUALLY isn't a good idea.  However, there are people who do come out way ahead in the game...for instance, those who paid a few hundred bucks for a resale SDO 2 bdrm, deposited it into II, and then exchanged each side for a 2 bdrm in Hawaii or HRA. There's no question that these people are coming out ahead. 

Generally speaking, if you want to try and play that game, you have to be  flexible with your travel dates, able to travel during shoulder and low season, and willing to spend a lot of time searching II inventory for the best deal.  

If that isn't you, then your gut is correct. It probably makes better fiscal sense to simply rent, especially since Starwood MFs are some of the highest in the industry, and the economy is still sluggish, which means many owners are content to try and rent out their units for the cost of MFs.  There's very little incentive to buy now when you can rent the following*:

Marriott Summit Watch (Park City) 2/2 ski - $3000
Marriott Grande Ocean (Hilton Head) 2/2 OF summer - $1800
WKORV 2/2 OF June- $2900
Marriott Maui Ocean Club - Napili 2/2 OF summer - $3000
HGVC at Hilton Hawaiian Village (Oahu) 2/2 OF - $2800
Royal Cancun Club 2/2 OF many weeks - $1000
Marriott's Grande Vista (Orlando) 3/3 - $1850
Sheraton Vistana Villages (Orlando) 2/2 - $1000
Marriott OceanWatch (Myrtle Beach) 2/2 summer OV - $1800/OF $2500
Westin St. John Bay Vista summer 3/3 - $3500
Marriott Aruba Surf Club winter week 2/2 OV - $2600
Hyatt Pinon Point (Sedona) 2/2 May - $2200
HRA summer 2/2 fall $1600 summer $3500
*all current or marked as rented on Redweek


----------



## chriskre (May 13, 2013)

booklvr said:


> Yes, actually. I think the forum is a good community resource but that doesn't mean everyone would recommend buying a timeshare.  If you had to do it over again, would you still buy?  Do you recommend for others to buy?



Well we don't recommend buying just any old timeshare.
There are alot of duds out there and as DeniseM says if you are thinking about buying in Orlando you may not be ready just yet.  

With that said, I own 3 ownerships in Orlando and I get a ton of use out of them but I sorta know what I'm doing  and live in Florida.   
All 3 are points resorts.  One is DVC, one HGVC and one RCI points.  
I would never recommend buying a weeks TPU timeshare in Orlando unless it was a Marriott or Starwood.  
But everyone has their opinions about Orlando, I'm not as negative as most since me and the mouse are tight.


----------



## csxjohn (May 13, 2013)

booklvr said:


> Is buying a timeshare, resale or otherwise, ever a good idea?  I'm not being sarcastic with this question but just really interested in your responses.
> 
> We are on the cusp of making a decision and your input to my previous questions on this forum have been very helpful.



Yes!
 I bought a timeshare this year because trying to rent at a reasonable cost where and when I wanted to vacation last year did not work for me.
I was looking for a unit on the Atlantic ocean anywhere between Ocean City MD and the FL keys during week 27.  Good luck with renting that for anywhere near MFs.
I bought a floating week on the ocean where I'm reasonably sure I'll be able to get any week I want.

I'm also very happy with the 2br lock off I have near Orlando in Poinciana.  It's not close to the hustle and bustle but a very reasonable drive to the theme parks. I can stay there for 2 weeks if I choose, one week in each side of the lock off.

For someone spending money to fly to Fla, this is a nice option.  PM me if you'd like to know more about that unit and how I use it.


----------



## ronparise (May 13, 2013)

This is probably the wrong place to ask a question like yours;  "Is buying a timeshare 'ever' a good idea?"  We are a community of happy (most of the time) timeshare owners.  I would think we can always  come up with a few good reasons to buy a timeshare

Having said that  Timeshares are not for everyone, and my reasons for buying will be different from yours


----------



## VacationForever (May 13, 2013)

You will get different responses from different people. Since you are on the TUG forum, TUGgers love owning timeshares.  Most of us here have 3/4/5/6 weeks and upwards.  If we don't love timeshares why would we own so many?  

Some of the questions you need to ask yourself is how do you want to vacation, i.e, how often do you vacation, where would you like to go, how much money you would like to spend, in what style would you like to vacation?   If you have no idea then do not buy until you have roughly it figured out.


----------



## Passepartout (May 13, 2013)

Dumb question to ask here. Like going to a Porsche or hybrid car enthusiast website and asking if it's a good idea to buy a Porsche or hybrid car. Well, DUH!

Otoh, there a LOT of times and reasons NOT to buy a timeshare. Like if you have to finance it. Or it exchanges poorly and is in Timbuktu and you can't travel there to use it. Or (almost) any time it is a developer sold week in an overbuilt resort area where rentals are easy and cheap.

Just ask if you have 'should I buy?' questions about a specific resale. We will help you evaluate if it's right for you.

Jim


----------



## bastroum (May 13, 2013)

I've owned vacation homes in the past. I've also stayed at luxury hotels at great locations. There is no more cost effective way to travel than timeshares, if you want space and location. The key is you have to USE the timeshare. Nothing is worth it if you don't use it!


----------



## presley (May 13, 2013)

It's a good idea if you use it.  It's a fully maintained vacation home.  If you don't use it, it's no different than burning money.


----------



## jarta (May 13, 2013)

^^^   Buying timeshares at upscale Starwood Vacation Ownership resorts (resale or developer, mandatory or voluntary) - for the most part - is an alternative to buying a 2nd vacation home.  But, just for the limited periods of time you would use that 2nd vacation home, for much less money (usually no mortgage) and with much more flexibility of use.

No cutting the grass - or hiring or firing a landscaping service to do it, no water leak or fire worries, no insurance costs, no cost of furnishing 2 places, the amenities and degree of polish is similar to home and, if something is wrong when you arrive, maintenance is right on site.  There is no lying awake at night wondering if everything is OK at your 2nd place while you are at home.

For those with the disposable assets to consider buying a 2nd vacation home, the leisure time to vacation often and the revenue or accumulated assets to pay the yearly expenses of MFs, cost of travel and incidental travel costs during the stays, it makes sense.  For those who don't have these things, it often makes no sense at all because the risk of loss is too great compared to the assets available.   Salty


----------



## PamMo (May 13, 2013)

booklvr said:


> Is buying a timeshare, resale or otherwise, ever a good idea?  I'm not being sarcastic with this question but just really interested in your responses...



Yes! But as others have noted, "good" is highly situational when you're talking about timeshare ownership. Seriously, if you're on the cusp of buying, you need to decide for yourself whether it's a "good idea" or not. One size does NOT fit all.

Would I buy again? It all depends on which timeshare you're asking about. I've already sold/given away several timeshares that I _thought _would be perfect for our family, but I was wrong. Other timeshares have been an absolute joy to own. We have GREAT vacations with our family, at prices well below rental costs. We have always traveled a lot, so shifting to timesharing was pretty easy.

Good luck with your decision!


----------



## tomandrobin (May 13, 2013)

Works for us!


----------



## Pmuppet (May 13, 2013)

booklvr said:


> Is buying a timeshare, resale or otherwise, ever a good idea?  I'm not being sarcastic with this question but just really interested in your responses.
> 
> We are on the cusp of making a decision and your input to my previous questions on this forum have been very helpful.



Depends... It is a complete luxury IMO.  Too many folks buy when they truly can't afford it (heck I did when I couldn't afford it).  

I recommend staring off slowing by buying every other year properties.


----------



## momeason (May 13, 2013)

bastroum said:


> I've owned vacation homes in the past. I've also stayed at luxury hotels at great locations. There is no more cost effective way to travel than timeshares, if you want space and location. The key is you have to USE the timeshare. Nothing is worth it if you don't use it!



As other posters have said, it can be a good deal. It takes a lot of work to learn to maximize your timeshare. I enjoy the research and the game of trying to beat the system.

I do everything mentioned. We research, we are flexible (retired) and enjoy traveling in shoulder season with less crowds. We also plan ahead and place requests for " bucket list " Places and with patience we always get there. My husband and I are bargain hunters. Most of us TUGgers are bargain hunters. We do all this for the score.
You cannot expect things to be as any timeshare salesman has ever told you. You cannot just decide where and when you want to go and expect to make the exchange without a lot of planning and sometimes, it just cannot be done especially in peak season.
With that said, I hate hotel rooms now. I love my timeshare!
I am on my second..I upgraded last year. Bought one, sold my first. I work really hard at resisting buying more. ( that bargain desire again) Once you have one you have access to buying extra vacations. To me, that is the best of both. That is why I recommended that you buy a desirable EOY to start.
I have a 2 bedroom SDO, but we use it and have owned a TS since 2007. We know we love timesharing.


----------



## x3 skier (May 14, 2013)

Since I can spend 12 weeks skiing in Steamboat Springs, one week in London and one week just about any other place in the world each and every year for less than $5000 a year, it works for me. I spent that much on our vacation condo every six months and only used it 3-4 weeks a year before we sold it. 

Cheers


----------



## Ridewithme38 (May 14, 2013)

x3 skier said:


> Since I can spend 12 weeks skiing in Steamboat Springs, one week in London and one week just about any other place in the world each and every year for less than $5000 a year, it works for me. I spent that much on our vacation condo every six months and only used it 3-4 weeks a year before we sold it.
> 
> Cheers



You take 14 weeks of vacation a year?? What i've been wondering lately...is timesharing a good decision when it comes to most peoples careers....If you can take 14 weeks vacation a year, you can't really be a 'key' employee can you?

As i've said before, i grew up with parents who lived work and because of that, never vacationing more then 3-4 days a year...Their careers have soared, becoming the top people in their industry....I don't know if that would have happened if they had vacationed 14 weeks a year


----------



## jarta (May 14, 2013)

> What i've been wondering lately...is timesharing a good decision when it comes to most peoples careers....



No, for most.  For most, first, the career; then, the timesharing.

If you can take 14 weeks of vacation a year, you probably were a "key employee" earlier in your career.  

But, I assume "12" is really "1-2."  And, if it isn't and the OP can afford that lifestyle (and still has good knees), who cares?   Salty


----------



## SMHarman (May 14, 2013)

Ridewithme38 said:


> You take 14 weeks of vacation a year?? What i've been wondering lately...is timesharing a good decision when it comes to most peoples careers....If you can take 14 weeks vacation a year, you can't really be a 'key' employee can you?
> 
> As i've said before, i grew up with parents who lived work and because of that, never vacationing more then 3-4 days a year...Their careers have soared, becoming the top people in their industry....I don't know if that would have happened if they had vacationed 14 weeks a year



This is a very American work ethic.  Europeans have a view that 4-6 weeks of vacation a year is restorative and clears the head to allow you to come back to work focused and refreshed.  Many European firms require a block leave of 2 weeks.  Even in manufacturing many European firms shut production lines and factories down for a week at Christmas and Easter.


----------



## MichaelColey (May 14, 2013)

Ridewithme38 said:


> If you can take 14 weeks vacation a year, you can't really be a 'key' employee can you?


I take over 14 weeks of vacation a year, and as the owner of my companies I consider myself a pretty "key" employee.  Of course almost every vacation is a working vacation.  I'll work in the mornings and evenings and handle various phone calls and emails throughout the day.

Timeshares make that much easier.  I can work in my makeshift office in the living area in the mornings and/or evenings without disturbing my kids who are sleeping in their bedroom(s).  We have plenty of room to spread out, and the kids don't mind a "resort" or "pool" day if work is more demanding one day.  With MagicJack, my business line rings at the office, at my house, and wherever we are in the world.


----------



## Ridewithme38 (May 14, 2013)

MichaelColey said:


> I take over 14 weeks of vacation a year, and as the owner of my companies I consider myself a pretty "key" employee.  Of course almost every vacation is a working vacation.  I'll work in the mornings and evenings and handle various phone calls and emails throughout the day.
> 
> Timeshares make that much easier.  I can work in my makeshift office in the living area in the mornings and/or evenings without disturbing my kids who are sleeping in their bedroom(s).  We have plenty of room to spread out, and the kids don't mind a "resort" or "pool" day if work is more demanding one day.  With MagicJack, my business line rings at the office, at my house, and wherever we are in the world.



Are you hiring?


----------



## bastroum (May 14, 2013)

MichaelColey said:


> I take over 14 weeks of vacation a year, and as the owner of my companies I consider myself a pretty "key" employee.  Of course almost every vacation is a working vacation.  I'll work in the mornings and evenings and handle various phone calls and emails throughout the day.
> 
> Timeshares make that much easier.  I can work in my makeshift office in the living area in the mornings and/or evenings without disturbing my kids who are sleeping in their bedroom(s).  We have plenty of room to spread out, and the kids don't mind a "resort" or "pool" day if work is more demanding one day.  With MagicJack, my business line rings at the office, at my house, and wherever we are in the world.



I also own my own company and travel over 14 weeks a year. My schedule is the same as yours. Work early in the morning and in the evening with calls and emails during the day. I've never had so much fun working. I can do this all because I'm in a timeshare. Never been happier.


----------



## Ken555 (May 14, 2013)

MichaelColey said:


> I take over 14 weeks of vacation a year, and as the owner of my companies I consider myself a pretty "key" employee.  Of course almost every vacation is a working vacation.  I'll work in the mornings and evenings and handle various phone calls and emails throughout the day.



+1

This flexibility is the only way I can justify timeshares while working, and why the quality of Internet access which we sometimes criticize is so important to the success of our stay. 

Most people, even those whom work with me, don't know where I am every time I travel. That's actually a good thing.


----------



## MichaelColey (May 14, 2013)

But back to the OP's question...





booklvr said:


> Is buying a timeshare, resale or otherwise, ever a good idea?  I'm not being sarcastic with this question but just really interested in your responses.


For some people, probably not.  For many (maybe even most?), it can be a fabulous idea.

There are so many different ways to timeshare that they can fit almost any travel patterns, family situations, etc.

If you have a larger family (more than 4 people), timeshares are awesome because of the space.  Most hotel rooms only accommodate 4.

If you want to travel economically, timeshares can be a great way to do that.  The costs are usually in line with a low-end hotel (or at least they can be if you get the right ones), and the kitchens allow you to cook instead of eating out.

If you have family members with special dietary restrictions, you can cater to those needs by cooking meals instead of having to find restaurants that will work.

Some situations where buying a timeshare might not be a great idea...

If you don't vacation.

If you don't/can't plan ahead.  While you can do last-minute stays with timeshares, it's usually better to plan ahead (6-24 months, typically).  Not everyone can do that, and timeshares are far less useful/valuable if you can't plan ahead.

If you can't afford it.  It's not just the upfront costs, but also the (ever increasing) annual maintenance fees, special assessments, and the cost of getting rid of it when/if it's no longer useful to you.

If you don't typically vacation a week (or multiple weeks) at a time, from Fri-Fri, Sat-Sat or Sun-Sun.  Some systems do allow more flexibility in check-in days and stay lengths, but timeshares are still mainly weekly stays with Fri/Sat/Sun check-ins.

If you like to vacation primarily to urban areas.  Many don't have timeshares, and most that do (like NYC) are more expensive and hard to get into.  Timeshares are primarily in tourist areas.

If you like the pampering that comes with high-end hotels.  That's just not how timeshares work.

If you're in poor health.

If your travel patterns, family, or life circumstances are changing drastically.  While timesharing can work with different travel patterns, family situations, etc., what works best for one might not be the best for another.  You'll want to figure out what works best for YOU, and if that's changing it might be best to wait until things are more stable.


----------



## MichaelColey (May 14, 2013)

Ridewithme38 said:


> Are you hiring?


Sure.  But the people who work for me don't get to take 14 weeks of vacation.


----------



## Ridewithme38 (May 14, 2013)

MichaelColey said:


> But back to the OP's question...For some people, probably not.  For many (maybe even most?), it can be a fabulous idea.
> 
> There are so many different ways to timeshare that they can fit almost any travel patterns, family situations, etc.
> 
> ...



Great for single fathers too!

f you are a single father who has to submit dates 4+ months ahead of time for summer visitation(I get anything i submit, but they have to be submitted), having a  timeshare allows you to be able to submit those dates 12+ months ahead so you don't have to rush last minute to get those dates in.

If you are a single father of a daughter who is growing up WAY to quick, staying in a single room isn't ideal, the flexibility of 2 bedrooms is a godsend!

If you are a single father, but still get along with your ex.  You have the room to vacation with your ex and your children(it's important to show a kid, his/her parents are friendly) and still have a private space for everyone to get away from each other when needed.

If you are a single father paying child support, money is tight, the full kitchens allow you to save enough money making breakfast and lunch(and a couple dinners) to have extra pocket money to do everything else.

If you are a single father with only one child, the extra room allows you to be able to invite the daughters friends along, or invite family friends with kids, with no housing cost to them.


----------



## Ridewithme38 (May 14, 2013)

MichaelColey said:


> Sure.  But the people who work for me don't get to take 14 weeks of vacation.



I promise to never take a single day of vacation....As long as i can work from a beach or a balcony!


----------



## x3 skier (May 14, 2013)

Ridewithme38 said:


> You take 14 weeks of vacation a year?? What i've been wondering lately...is timesharing a good decision when it comes to most peoples careers....If you can take 14 weeks vacation a year, you can't really be a 'key' employee can you?



Retired from full time work 17 years ago and can vacation 52 weeks a year if I want. OTOH, Since I also now own my own consulting business and work when I want for three times the pay as when I was working full time I am *the* key employee. 

Cheers


----------



## Ridewithme38 (May 14, 2013)

x3 skier said:


> Retired from full time work 17 years ago and can vacation 52 weeks a year if I want. OTOH, Since I also now own my own consulting business and work when I want for three times the pay as when I was working full time I am *the* key employee.
> 
> Cheers



Damn, i forgot about retirement! Only 35 more years for me!


----------



## x3 skier (May 14, 2013)

jarta said:


> No, for most.  For most, first, the career; then, the timesharing.
> 
> If you can take 14 weeks of vacation a year, you probably were a "key employee" earlier in your career.
> 
> But, I assume "12" is really "1-2."  And, if it isn't and the OP can afford that lifestyle (and still has good knees), who cares?   Salty



No, it really is twelve weeks and the knees, while not perfect, are good enough. 

Cheers


----------



## booklvr (May 14, 2013)

*Made our purchase*

Well, after considerable research and discussion we have made our purchase.

We bought a 2Bdrm LO at the Sheraton Vistana Resort, fixed week in high season. Purchased for $1.

This purchase is right for us. It's at the resort we like and suits our lifestyles.  We're very pleased with the purchase.

I appreciate all of the input received from people on this forum. You gave us good discussion points and topics to research.


----------



## PamMo (May 14, 2013)

Well then, congratulations on getting your first timeshare!   Hope to see future posts from you on how much you're enjoying it! (I highly recommend you join TUG!)


----------



## LisaRex (May 14, 2013)

Sounds like a pretty low risk way to introduce yourself to timesharing.  Warning: Once you stay in a villa, it's very difficult to go back to a hotel room!

I hope you have many great vacations in your future!


----------



## chriskre (May 14, 2013)

booklvr said:


> Well, after considerable research and discussion we have made our purchase.
> 
> We bought a 2Bdrm LO at the Sheraton Vistana Resort, fixed week in high season. Purchased for $1.
> 
> ...



I'm glad and surprised that you decided on Orlando.
Not that there is anything wrong with that, I'm addicted to the Mouse myself.  

This is actually a beautiful resort.  I've stayed here many times with those free resort certs that RCI sticks in our accounts every now and then.  :ignore:

Now that it's all remodeled you shouldn't get a bad room.  :whoopie:


----------



## VacationForever (May 14, 2013)

booklvr said:


> Well, after considerable research and discussion we have made our purchase.
> 
> We bought a 2Bdrm LO at the Sheraton Vistana Resort, fixed week in high season. Purchased for $1.
> 
> ...



Congratulations!  I too own a 2BR LO at SVR amongst several others, and while it does have slightly lower trading power compared to Scottsdale resorts, the trading power is still great.  My SVR (Lakes) MF is higher compared to SDO.  With a 1BR side, I could see 2BR at WMH (and I have in fact traded into it March of one year), HRA 1BR, 2BR at WLR etc.  SVR trading power is not gloom and doom.


----------



## csxjohn (May 14, 2013)

booklvr said:


> Well, after considerable research and discussion we have made our purchase.
> 
> We bought a 2Bdrm LO at the Sheraton Vistana Resort, fixed week in high season. Purchased for $1.
> 
> ...



Congradulations!  From what you've written this should work out well for you.


----------



## timeos2 (May 14, 2013)

booklvr said:


> Well, after considerable research and discussion we have made our purchase.
> 
> We bought a 2Bdrm LO at the Sheraton Vistana Resort, fixed week in high season. Purchased for $1.
> 
> ...



You followed most of the important rules to happy timeshare ownership. 

You didn't buy retail! VERY important for a viable plan. You only have the annual fees as your costs which makes the per night cost easy to establish. Of course you have an upscale room with 2 bedrooms & full kitchen vs a hotel room so even if it is more than the Motel 6 you're doing very well. If you ever need to sell you can sell cheap and not lose anything. Great move. 

You bought where you like and want to stay. Not depending on any type of exchange or rental to get what you want - and when - is a great way to own. It is drivable if required (not tied to potentially unreasonable air fare). If you do decide to rent of trade as an occasional option you have a great resort in a high demand time so either should yield good results. As an aside you ignored the "never buy Orlando" mantra. While in general that is a legitimate bit of advice - I'd say the same for Hawaii (too much to get there), Las Vegas, Williamsburg, Branson and virtually any resort with big seasonal swings in demand (too much inventory and/or fees too high compared to renting) Orlando has virtually year round demand and despite a glut of inventory if you want the good resorts / times you need to own there. 

You did well for a first (or any) purchase. Enjoy!


----------



## booklvr (May 14, 2013)

Thanks everyone! We are looking forward to our trip in 2014. Yes, we ignored the 'never buy in Orlando' advice.  We just like Orlando and wanted to own there. We'll be going there for several years now.

I too, am addicted (addicted doesn't quite describe the level of fan-dom) to the Mouse as mentioned by another poster. I never tire of it and I really love Orlando's Downtown Disney. It's much bigger and more beautiful than the one in California. 

I will absolutely join TUG. Thanks again for all the tips and advice. Much appreciated!


----------



## Ken555 (May 14, 2013)

booklvr said:


> Thanks everyone! We are looking forward to our trip in 2014. Yes, we ignored the 'never buy in Orlando' advice.  We just like Orlando and wanted to own there. We'll be going there for several years now.
> 
> I too, am addicted (addicted doesn't quite describe the level of fan-dom) to the Mouse as mentioned by another poster. I never tire of it and I really love Orlando's Downtown Disney. It's much bigger and more beautiful than the one in California.
> 
> I will absolutely join TUG. Thanks again for all the tips and advice. Much appreciated!



Congrats with your purchase! When and if you don't want to visit SVR, you'll be happy with the results you will receive when trading - I've had great trades with my weeks.


----------



## chriskre (May 14, 2013)

booklvr said:


> Thanks everyone! We are looking forward to our trip in 2014. Yes, we ignored the 'never buy in Orlando' advice.  We just like Orlando and wanted to own there. We'll be going there for several years now.
> 
> I too, am addicted (addicted doesn't quite describe the level of fan-dom) to the Mouse as mentioned by another poster. I never tire of it and I really love Orlando's Downtown Disney. It's much bigger and more beautiful than the one in California.
> 
> I will absolutely join TUG. Thanks again for all the tips and advice. Much appreciated!



And now for your next timeshare you'll be looking at ways to get into DVC once you join TUG and pay your $15 and see all the DVC trading options that you are missing not being a member.


----------



## booklvr (May 16, 2013)

I would really love to own at DVC. We have gone to two of their presentations. It's too pricey for us though. (right now!)


----------



## PassionForTravel (May 16, 2013)

I don't think chriskre was talking about you buying DVC. It was a hook. He was talking about that after you join TUG you will be able to see the DVC deposits in the sightings forum and then you will want to buy another unit as an RCI trader so you can trade into DVC.

Ian


----------



## booklvr (May 16, 2013)

Oooh! I did join TUG. I'm waiting for their email so I get my login info. I'm not sure even what it means to buy another unit as an RCI trader. I will find out though!


----------



## SMHarman (May 16, 2013)

booklvr said:


> I'm not sure even what it means to buy another unit as an RCI trader. I will find out though!


Buying a unit in a resort at a time and place and location (e.g Easter in a location familes want to go) that you may have little to no desire to go to but due to the time and location has a strong RCI TPU score so you pay the MF and deposit it into RCI to go Disney hunting.


----------



## tomandrobin (May 16, 2013)

SMHarman said:


> Buying a unit in a resort at a time and place and location (e.g Easter in a location familes want to go) that you may have little to no desire to go to but due to the time and location has a strong RCI TPU score so you pay the MF and deposit it into RCI to go Disney hunting.



I am still bummed by DVC's switch back to RCI from II.


----------



## YYJMSP (May 16, 2013)

Ken555 said:


> Most people, even those whom work with me, don't know where I am every time I travel. That's actually a good thing.



We were in Europe for a month and some of my clients didn't realize I was away until about half way through the trip when I had to decline a bunch of in-person meeting requests, and explain why I couldn't meet with them on Thursday


----------



## YYJMSP (May 16, 2013)

It's all about collecting luggage tags.  The market price is ~$25K each... 

I'm self employed, work horrible hours in bursts, and I really like knowing that I've got my next four trips booked for the next twelve months and ready to go, just set aside meals and entertainment costs, as the lodgings were all paid for when the MFs came up in Jan.

The upfront capital outlay got me home resorts I would revisit, and I have the flexibility of exchanging to SPG points (not all agree this is a good value, but it is for us travelling to popular destinations during holiday seasons to upscale properties)

With the larger multiple units we get through timeshares vs traditional hotel rooms, we often have family and friends come along.  This has significant value to us, as there are benefits of enjoying time off with others.

In our minds, buying the timeshares was definitely worth it, and I'm sure I can come up with the fuzzy math to show how I've made back my investment.


----------



## JudyS (May 19, 2013)

booklvr said:


> Well, after considerable research and discussion we have made our purchase.
> 
> We bought a 2Bdrm LO at the Sheraton Vistana Resort, fixed week in high season. Purchased for $1.....


Congratulations! I wonder how many of us SVR owners there are here on TUG?

Most of the lock-offs at the Sheraton Vistana Resort are actually "fixed/floating" weeks, not true fixed weeks. Fixed/floating is an unusual type of reservation system that Starwood uses. Owners of fixed/floating weeks have the right to the week listed on their deed if they reserve early enough. (The exact reservation window varies depending on the resort.)  If owners don't reserve early enough, the week becomes floating instead and the owner can chose from whatever is available during their floating season. 

Once your ownership is the Starwood computer system, you can call and find out if it's a true fixed week or a fixed/floating week. 

If you plan to use the week yourself, fixed/floating should work fine. (In fact, it is preferable, because it's more flexible.) For trading, fixed holiday weeks may have more trade power than a fixed/floating week.


----------



## tomandrobin (May 19, 2013)

YYJMSP said:


> It's all about collecting luggage tags.  The market price is ~$25K each...



That's funny.....But we do burn through luggage sets. Not as much as we use to, but our "checked" bags take a beating.


----------



## YYJMSP (May 19, 2013)

tomandrobin said:


> That's funny.....But we do burn through luggage sets. Not as much as we use to, but our "checked" bags take a beating.



We gave up on nice/expensive luggage, and just spend another $200 on two sets of cheap Costco stuff and hope it last a year or so...

One of my fun games after a trip is trying to figure out exactly what combination of throwing and crushing was required for the baggage handlers to damage a bag so it broke in the specific way ours got mangled.


----------



## SmithOp (May 19, 2013)

I've got a Tumi that's still going strong 15 yrs on.

I just picked up a free SVR fixed week 12, looking forward to going RCI hunting when it hits Easter week.

One TS week a year is good when you work a traditional 8-5 career, more is better when you retire .  11-11-11 was my last day working.


----------



## YYJMSP (May 19, 2013)

SmithOp said:


> One TS week a year is good when you work a traditional 8-5 career, more is better when you retire .  11-11-11 was my last day working.



My wife (the bottleneck in our vacation plans ) is the 9-5 in the family.  We still manage to use up 6 TS weeks each year or so.

I think I'll be working until the day after I die -- I'm sure there's some paperwork involved with moving on to the great interval in the sky...


----------



## tomandrobin (May 20, 2013)

SmithOp said:


> I've got a Tumi that's still going strong 15 yrs on.
> 
> I just picked up a free SVR fixed week 12, looking forward to going RCI hunting when it hits Easter week.
> 
> One TS week a year is good when you work a traditional 8-5 career, more is better when you retire .  11-11-11 was my last day working.



Congrats on your retirement!


----------



## MichaelColey (May 21, 2013)

YYJMSP said:


> We gave up on nice/expensive luggage, and just spend another $200 on two sets of cheap Costco stuff and hope it last a year or so...


We've had good success with Samsonite roller luggage (bought at either Costco or Sams -- can't remember which).  We've had our current set for several years, so it's seen about 30+ trips, and dozens of flights.


----------

